# They said it can't be done



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a short (and blurry) video showing my two GP40s,
two GE 70 ton switchers and the 2 FAs all plying my rails
at the same time...

POWERED BY:

A wimpy 1 Amp Bachmann EZ DCC controller.

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=6234D1BBDC482C3E&id=6234D1BBDC482C3E!142&v=3



Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried to look at it. The page said I needed to log in to my Microsoft account, of which I don't got none.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry, I'm not buying a one drive to see your video either.
You might consider putting the video on YouTube, for free and then posting the link here.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You should be able to upload it to photo/video sharing site too and just post the link.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't see why not. Each engine if running free with no load probably draws about 150ma. All totalled would be 900ma - pushing the limit, but still tolerable.

Mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have used Youtube in the past with no problem, this
time it refused to run the video. I'm guessing that
the poor quality of the video may be the reason
for the difficulties. I'll try again for better results.

Don


----------

